# Mount Pleasant, MI *CYAN* F Kennel 3



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

D03 Cyan 

German Shepherd Dog [Mix]
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: Kennel 3 
3 years old
Isabella County Animal Control, Mount Pleasant, MI 

<span style="color: #FF0000">Mount Pleasant, MI 
989-773-9721</span> 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13580809

http://www.midmichiganadopt-a-pet.com/id15.html


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Gosh She is pretty


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful girl. Love the tongue









Bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

very pretty! Can anyone help her?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Petfinder says Cyan has been adopted!


----------

